# rounding pieces of a kilominx



## kadabrium (Aug 1, 2019)

we all know that when a cube cornercuts reverse, a corner piece and a center piece come into contact on one side and two edge pieces come into contact on the opposite side. The edge pieces of this kilominx have extended ''wings'' extending over near the top of the center pieces, so when they cornet cut the area of contact is larger than most other puzzles, where, as in pic 1, usually only the marked small area touch. I wonder what would happen if i significantly file down the extended edge tips, making them the shape of edge pieces of a cubic 2x2? Would that cause corner twists or other types of instability?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 1, 2019)

If I understand this correctly, you should get less lockups when turning the puzzle. 
The reverse corner cutting won't improve much I think, because you would have to remove a lot of material (may cause instability, as you said). 
I have never had a Kilominx though, so don't take my word for granted please. 
Good luck with the mod!


----------

